# International Love Stories



## pinksugar (Aug 20, 2008)

A friend told me this story the other day! I thought it was incredible:

Her sister recently got married to a guy from Mexico. They had been dating for 6 years, but he doesn't speak english, and she doesn't speak Spanish! They first communicated through translated emails.

It really reminded me of that part in love actually, and it sounded so romantic! (if a little crazy! - loco as colin firth in that movie would have said, haha!)

have you ever hear of/experienced this kind of thing yourself? perhaps you've had a relationship or friendship with someone who at first, did not speak the same language as you!!

share them here!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 20, 2008)

How about Nuri?


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 21, 2008)

and Andi! come on ladies! spill the beans!


----------



## Andi (Aug 21, 2008)

Well my fiancÃ© doesnÂ´t speak german (apart from the few words they taught him while he worked in Vienna for a year, where we met) but I speak english. So there was never a language issue. I told him he will need to learn german in the future though (I think heÂ´s getting started now), and our children are gonna grow up bilingual. ThatÂ´s just that lol

I canÂ´t imagine how it would work if you donÂ´t speak the same language though! ThatÂ´s gotta be so hard.

Ohhh btw Love Actually is one of my favorites movies, sooo romantic and sweet. The love story between Colin Firth and the Portuguese (?) girl is so cute.


----------



## laurafaye (Aug 21, 2008)

Aw I love Love Actually




I've got no story except for that my dad has a really strong Newcastle accent and my boyfriend is from Durham so Anthony basically just nods and agrees with everything my dad says ahaha.


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 21, 2008)

the only story i know is also from the movie love actually, specially the line when they both speak with their language saying the line "the happiest time of the day is driving you" said by the guy, and the girl will answer in her language, "the saddest time of the day is leaving you"



or the other way around.....


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 21, 2008)

aww, I know! I love that bit, and how her sister is like, say yes you skinny moron! LOL


----------



## Anthea (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know any examples but when I read your post, Love Actually is exactly what I was thinking, I just loved that movie.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, I know! I love that bit, and how her sister is like, say yes you skinny moron! LOL Haha that line is classic! I love, Love Actually




I don't have any stories either, but I'm sure some of our others MUTers might


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

My dad is went to Sudan 25 years ago and met the most beautiful woman he had ever laid his eyes on. She could hardly spoke English even the word "Hello" sounded strange to her.

They communicated through sign language for about a year till she learnt english. Her family was not happy about how close she had become to my dad and they threatend her with death. After two months of sneaking around they decided to flee the country.

They came to Australia and gave birth to me 7 years after that.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita that's so romantic and dramatic! what a beautiful story!


----------



## Darla (Sep 23, 2008)

This was such a cool thread! Like a real life Cyrano de Bergerac


----------

